# (Hard - WIFI) Una recomendación (Cerrado)

## JotaCE

Estimados Amigos:

Estoy necesitando comprar una tarjeta de red inalambrica, la verdad que ya tengo 2, ambas marca encore con chip RTL8185 (PCI) y RTL8187B (USB) de a 7 u 8 dolares cada una.

Ninguna de las 2 me convence por completo, siento que son medio inestables y no tienen el alcance necesario.

Podrian ustedes recomendarme una buena tarjeta de red inalambrica USB ? 

Estoy mirando atentamente la la linksys WUSB54GC, que opinan ustedes ? http://www.linksysbycisco.com/US/en/products/WUSB54GC

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si es por alcance compra cualquiera que tenga conector SMA en la antena para poder reemplazarla por una mejor que la que viene de serie y listo. Marcas y modelos no puedo indicarte por que jamás les presté atención, simplemente compro la mas barata y le mejoro la antena  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## natxoblogg

Creo recordar que las D-link eran muy buenas, además de una total compatibilidad con linux, miratelas a ver si te convence alguna, amigos mios dicen que están muy contentos con esta inalámbrica por usb. No recuerdo el modelo pero supongo que el tio google podrá decirte que modelo es el apropiado que se ajusta a tus necesidades.

----------

## JotaCE

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> Creo recordar que las D-link eran muy buenas, además de una total compatibilidad con linux, miratelas a ver si te convence alguna, amigos mios dicen que están muy contentos con esta inalámbrica por usb. No recuerdo el modelo pero supongo que el tio google podrá decirte que modelo es el apropiado que se ajusta a tus necesidades.

 

Una alternativa en DLink es esta:

http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=384   (US$65;  € 42)

cual tendra mejor alcance ? esa Dlink ? o esta Linksys :

http://www.linksysbycisco.com/US/en/products/WUSB54GC  (US$30;  € 20)

Me gusto mucho esta Linksys pero desconozco el precio :

http://www.linksysbycisco.com/US/en/products/WUSB300N  (US$80;  € 55)

Son bienvenidas todas las sugerencias.

He visto por ahi unas bellezas marca Alfa y Bosslan pero creo que es algo dificil conseguirlas, por el precio hay pocos proveedores que las manejan.

Que opinan ?

----------

## natxoblogg

La dlink que muestras es justo la que tienen mis compañeros, según ellos vale la pena. pero bueno, sigue buscando si no te convence.

----------

## pelelademadera

yo tengo linksys pero pci. y no tengo queja alguna. da gusto

----------

## JotaCE

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> La dlink que muestras es justo la que tienen mis compañeros, según ellos vale la pena. pero bueno, sigue buscando si no te convence.

 

Que alcance podria tener esa tarjeta ?

----------

## natxoblogg

Buffff, no me hagas mucho caso que no me acuerdo. He buscado por google y dicen que la distancia es de 1Km, pero eso es una inventada de las que dan gusto. Una targeta wifi usb, es similar a la de un portatil en alcance. A unos 30 - 35 m se suele tener una calidad excelente y sobre 50 m muy baja o nula. 

Esperemos que otros foristas puedan darte sus consejos y experiencias con las targetas wifi por usb, asi podrás salir de dudas.

----------

## JotaCE

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> Buffff, no me hagas mucho caso que no me acuerdo. He buscado por google y dicen que la distancia es de 1Km, pero eso es una inventada de las que dan gusto. Una targeta wifi usb, es similar a la de un portatil en alcance. A unos 30 - 35 m se suele tener una calidad excelente y sobre 50 m muy baja o nula. 
> 
> Esperemos que otros foristas puedan darte sus consejos y experiencias con las targetas wifi por usb, asi podrás salir de dudas.

 

Compre la tarjeta Linksys WUSB54GC y trabaja muy bien, pero segun esto tiene un chip que no es compatible con el kernel de linux asi que ya de plano la vendi, jajaja la tube menos de media hora.

El viernes si Dios quiere voy por la la DLink DWL-AG132 pero me gustaria saber que chip usa, si alguien sabe el dato se lo agradezco infinitamente.

----------

## cach0rr0

usualmente recomiendo tarjetas de aqui

http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers#usb

Si funciona con aircrack, mas o menos funciona bien con linux kernel

Tambien debe ver: 

http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers&DokuWiki=e8d277bd186f4f7b758c3046788dab69#which_is_the_best_card_to_buy

(todo escrito en ingles, espero que no sea problema)

(PS: siento para mi espanol pobre - no es mi primer idioma, y no he tenido que usarlo hace...diez años? tal vez mas)

----------

## JotaCE

Si bien es cierto este adaptador SMC esta soportado aun no me convence..... soy algo dificil....  :Very Happy: 

Compre una tarjeta Alfa AWUS036H 1000mW con una Antenna 9dbi omni w/ RP-SMA connector. esperr con este equipo poder tener una mejor recepción de la red.

Saludos (Hilo Cerrado)

----------

